# Trip to Italy



## aldra

Hi to every one from Assisi 

Venice was great, we have driven up the road to Assisi and it looks fantastic

Now on a small empty campsite 3kl away with a shuttle bus service several times a day, so tomorrow Assisi and I so excited

It's an asci site so we will stay 3 nights, what it's like in full season I don't know but it is delightful now

Aldra


----------



## Rapide561

*Site*

Sandra, what site are you on?

Could it take a tag axle do you think?

Russell


----------



## aldra

Russell,
I think it could
And if not on the usual site 16plus1E
Then definitely on the gold at 21E
Assisi camping village
N43deg4'33" E12deg 34'24"
For asci membership
For non members 19E on the motorhome parking for non members

Where are you ?

Aldra

TEL 39075816816


----------



## suedew

Glad you are having a good time, in sitges tonight, Benecassim tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## aldra

Hi sue

Are you both enjoying your trip?
Aldra


----------



## simandme

Glad to see that you're finally able to relax after the past few months! :wink: 

Pouring with rain today in blighty - think we're in for an early winter, so please post a few photos to keep us poor souls happy.

Have a great time in Assisi


----------



## eddied

aldra said:


> Hi to every one from Assisi
> 
> Venice was great, we have driven up the road to Assisi and it looks fantastic
> 
> Now on a small empty campsite 3kl away with a shuttle bus service several times a day, so tomorrow Assisi and I so excited
> 
> It's an asci site so we will stay 3 nights, what it's like in full season I don't know but it is delightful now
> 
> Aldra


  Ciao Aldra, Assisi is great at any time of year, and so is the rest of Umbria. Since you are in that area have a look also at Cascia, Perugia, and all the little places around Lake Trasimeno, not forgetting San Gemini too.
Funnily enough just booked a 2 day 'wrinklies' coach trip to Assisi and Cascia for November with our local senior citizens association.
Russell, if you are reading this there are plenty of motorhome places below Assisi at Santa Maria degli Angeli.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## aldra

Simandme
Wish I could post photos 
Only just getting to grips with the iPad ,it's great and takes very good photos too
Just not sure of next stage

Off now to the market at Santa Maria degli angeii just below Assisi 
Weather perfect,shadow had a good run and his breakfast so will stay in the van with 
Aldra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Simandme
> Wish I could post photos
> Only just getting to grips with the iPad ,it's great and takes very good photos too
> Just not sure of next stage
> 
> Off now to the market at Santa Maria degli angeii just below Assisi
> Weather perfect,shadow had a good run and his breakfast so will stay in the van with
> Aldra


Cor you get about a bit dont you! Bet the weather is better down there than the Dordogne is right now. Oh hang on a minute, the suns come out. Nope, its raining again.

Can you email your pictures? If you email them to me (as long as they arent too big) ill see if I can attach them to the thread.

Ill PM you my email address.

BD


----------



## aldra

Barry,when I move I move!!
Eddied I have fallen in love with Umbria, the colour reminds me so much of Jerusalem
Visited the basilica Santa Maria degli angeli, a short but for me hairy bike ride
It was just beautiful the paintings , the little church it encloses, everything
Missed the rose garden so another hairy bike ride in order 
Also enjoyed the little market on today and bought a leather shoulder bag to house the iPad which is so good for me to photograph I can actually see the image I am taking!!
Still loving the campsite,peaceful and worth the 16E for the aire con which means we can leave the mutt for a few hrs and he would not enjoy walking round hot streets and anyway can't go into churches etc
Tomorrow first trip to Assisi on the campsite shuttle bus
More news then
Aldra


----------



## simandme

Aldra, the campsite seems to be very good value - so handy when there is a bus to get in to town; plus keeping Shadow happy is good too.

Love the idea of your shoulder bag/ipad combination - sounds like something a spy would use...

Have fun tomorrow; make sure you get sunburnt - as a reminder, when you get home. :lol: Half of the UK seems to be flooding!


----------



## barryd

simandme said:


> Love the idea of your shoulder bag/ipad combination - sounds like something a spy would use...


Shes hoping for a role as the next Bond Girl!!!


----------



## aldra

Trip into Assisi today,
I loved it, beautiful old town and the frescos in the churches are lovely

Spent a lot of time in the basilica complex of Assisi ,fabulous, no photos allowed so good excuse to buy a book on the art and history of Assisi 

Set off up the hill to the temple of minerva but were waylayed by an exhibition of the cappuccino monks in brazil,wasn't that where the film the mission was filmed?
Then halted on our progress by a free 20 min viewing of the ballet Francis and Clare ,a Vidio of the live performance tonight which we can't make so instead we bought the Vidio 

so it seems we must return tomorrow

Still captivated by Umbria and definitely has a feel of Jerusalem but that's enhanced by the Franciscan brothers everywhere and we had many Franciscan friends in Israel 

Sun still shining at the moment cooling down in the aircon which we run for the dog whe we leave him, still quiet on the campsite

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Last visit to Assisi today

Tomorrow we leave and I have loved it

We are now heading for Gubbio,and a sosta, thanks to eddied MHF site data base

After that lake trasimeno as shadow needs a swim and a walk along the lake
Having said that this site excellent for dogs with a big field and plenty of disused vineyards and fields just outside the gates

What it's like when full in high season I don't know but now it's lovely and 16 E a night

The mini bus costs 4.40E return not far but very convenient, running
every 4 hrs for 1E you can get a bus to the top of Assisi and stroll back down
I've loved every minute and leaving shadow with aircon has been no problem

When I get back I will put it on the database but it doesn't like my coordinates so would not take it

For anyone interested MiFi 3 has been fantastic and cheap,just need to find another shop for October 

From a warm Italy 


Aldra


----------



## aldra

On lake TRASIMENO

THE CO ORDINATES IN THE campsite review did not work

We drove further down and by accident found a free aire for four vans

Wonder if it is the one in the data base

Toilets, Water empty bay chained off

Temp in the 30s and can't reach the lake for campsites

Checked round on the bike, not even the dog could get in

P----d off hot and bothered and now drunk

Ah well you can't win them all

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Cheers!


----------



## barryd

don't complain' its been cold in france. I'm still hot
Though my love!!!!


----------



## eddied

aldra said:


> On lake TRASIMENO
> 
> THE CO ORDINATES IN THE campsite review did not work
> 
> We drove further down and by accident found a free aire for four vans
> 
> Wonder if it is the one in the data base
> 
> Toilets, Water empty bay chained off
> 
> Temp in the 30s and can't reach the lake for campsites
> 
> Checked round on the bike, not even the dog could get in
> 
> P----d off hot and bothered and now drunk
> 
> Ah well you can't win them all
> 
> Aldra


Sounds like you might be at Passignano Sul Trasimeno?
If so there should be access to the lake just a bit further along the pier, or opposite the car park near where you are at the sosta for 4 vans. Further round Castiglione del Lago has a nice sosta. Enjoy anyway.
saluti,
eddied
eddied


----------



## aldra

Thanks eddied

Do you know if there are any 3 MiFi shops around here

I can't seem to get the Italian ones

Thought it would take wind as its the same size and ours is unlocked but the wind shop said it wouldn't 

This card expires today

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Thought it would take wind as its the same size and ours is unlocked but the wind shop said it wouldn't


I would try another shop. The know-it-alls behind the counter do not always know it all.


----------



## Suenliam

So glad you are all enjoying yourselves after the last few months  Keep up the good work.

Sue


----------



## 1302

aldra said:


> Thanks eddied
> 
> Do you know if there are any 3 MiFi shops around here
> 
> I can't seem to get the Italian ones
> 
> Thought it would take wind as its the same size and ours is unlocked but the wind shop said it wouldn't
> 
> This card expires today
> 
> Sandra


We have put a 'Wind' sim card in our 3 mifi, and as you can see it is working with no problems


----------



## aldra

We thought it would but the women in the shop would not sell it as she said it wouldn't work
The couple next to us we're very impressed went tot hewing shop and bought the identicle machine with wind written were our 3 is and a wind sim
Maybe she didn't know it was unlocked

Aldra


----------



## rugbyken

went to assisi a couple of years ago we were in the van and visited relatives who had a house in umbria had never heard of umbria but we were blown away stunning area, then they took us in a car for the day to assisi and we went to the cathedral with st francis little church as an altar then up to the college and down in the cellars where the body is buried ,
i also have memories of a place they took us that had ponds all around with trout in and you could buy them fresh by weight also on the road to rome aquilla i think, where they recently had an earthquake there is an hydro dam that overflows in a waterfall and the spray comes all across the road


----------



## Bovisand

Aldra, we were at Passignano on Lake Trasimeno a couple of weeks ago
Camping Kuraal - a really excellent €16 ACSI site, pitched right next to lake..


----------



## Bovisand

Aldra, we were at Passignano on Lake Trasimeno a couple of weeks ago
Camping Kuraal - a really excellent €16 ACSI site, pitched right next to lake..


----------



## aldra

Must admit
I think we were at the wrong side of the lake
No access and anyway it looked dirty
Considered going to the other side but it's raining so decided to head for the lake at piediluco at terni
On route to Rome 
Alone on a huge car park next to the lake on the grassy side
Once again the co ordinates of the aree di Sosta 2012 failed to deliver
If its all right to stay here it suits us fine for a few days
There is a garage so we will check tomorrow, if they can give us water
Or a swim in the lake will do
We loved Assisi Ken

Aldra


----------



## aldra

The garage cum cafe says its fine t stay here and it's free as most camping shuts at the end of Sept

The sun is shining and we are off on the bikes around the lake

Maybe a swim later

Coordinates 42.53689deg N. 12.76807degE
Via Vincenzo noceta, Piedluco Terni
Aldra


----------



## WildThingsKev

Aldra, I'm following your posts from the Dolomites towards Rome with great interest as you seem to be taking the same route through Italy as we will be. Leaving UK next week, can't wait.

Keep up the good work.

Kev


----------



## eddied

aldra said:


> Thanks eddied
> 
> Do you know if there are any 3 MiFi shops around here
> 
> I can't seem to get the Italian ones
> 
> Thought it would take wind as its the same size and ours is unlocked but the wind shop said it wouldn't
> 
> This card expires today
> 
> Sandra


Sorry, never heard of that one. I think you will need to find a 3G Italy store. There is one at
Strada Statale del Trasimeno,
Magione,
phone 0758474011.

Internet to find all their stores
www.tre.it

sorry, hadn't realised you had moved from Trasimeno.There are several 3G stores listed in Terni, and in Orvieto.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## aldra

Thanks eddied
As it happens I still have MiFi I'm sure she said it was a Calender month so we only had 2 weeks left in sept, but here we are in October 

Kev if tou go to Piedluco , when you get to the coordinates keep going, past the no camper signs

You will come to a lovely car park with trees and a green picnic area in front, next to a boating etc
Absolutely deserted everything closed,access to the lake for the dog and for you but I didn't fancy it on my own,Albert wouldn't go in
Temp 30 and humid
Now in rome at camping Tiber ASCI 16 pounds a night free shuttle bus to the station every half hour
Showers great but will look round tomorrow on our rest day, shop,restaurant etc and swimming pool open

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Getting quite blasé about public transport around Rome 

Jumping on and off trains, incredible cheap transport 1.50E for 100 minutes

Visited the Vatican today,fabulous 15E entrance and worth it,staggered out mind dead with dozens of photos mostly of fantastic ceilings 

This iPad 3 is a fantastic camera and I can actually see what I'm taking

Tomorrow st peters and district

Campsite lovely, the dog is left in air conditioned luxury and a big field to run on, very nice to come back to a cool van and cool glass of wine
The pool is great and still open

I am loving Italy 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Glad your still enjoying it Aldra! You should do a blog!

Are those cheeky Italians pinching your bottom?


----------



## aldra

Enough of it to get a handful never mind a pinch :lol:


----------



## aldra

Should do a blog
But don't know how to  
So sorry for boring those that can
St Peters was great but crowded, not like 40yrs ago, but then we never saw the Pieta and only just found out why , it had been subject to an attack
Today saw it but from a distance and behind glass

All in all a really good day

So strange comparing to the carefree days of 40 years ago

When we were young with three young kids on an epic journey to Jerusalem 

How we made it I do not know

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Hi everyone

Now in Pisa at the sosta near the bus station

To be honest it is sealed off with a notice in Italian that it has been transferred

We circumnavigeted and came in by a back route then had to tell all other MH how we managed it

Are now pretending we never saw the notice and to be honest don't think anyone will care off season

Tomorrow will explore Pisa and copy the data of the new?? Sosta of the notice 

First rain in Italy today but dry now, we will see what tomorrow brings, I fancy that little tourist train that runs about 1min walk from us

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Sounds great Aldra! If they don't care about the wobbly tower they have then why would they be bothered by a perfectly parked motorhome?


----------



## aldra

Now at Luca, il Sergio

Plots very tight and hedged can only open one garage door, so have had to empty one side before reversing in

Very expensive at 25E a night in Oct,may be cheaper with ADAC but we are not members this year

Hopefully convenient for Luca , it doesn't rain and there are no thiefs about

Enjoyed Pisa but a word of warning check ticket prices 10E for entry to 5 sites excluding the tower which is a stand alone 15E

But 5E for 4 sites and the Duomo is only 2E, unfortunately had already purchased the ticket when we realised Still we really enjoyed it and the station was free, a bit of run the gauntlet with the guys selling handbags etc as they block the road with their wares. Don't think the realise the other entrance is blocked by posts

We just kept edging slowly ignoring their wave to go round and finally they removed enough bags to let us through

Don't know what the intention is for the sosta but it looks like it is being developed as a walkway for tourist to Pisa centre

Anyone going will need to check it out

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Well walked the 10minutes to luca from il Sergio 

May have been 20 odd years ago but not now!!!

Walked the walls 2and a half miles, maybe it was the distance but not really that impressed

A bike would be better but I don't fancy the roads from here to there

Bad enough crossing on foot and if a car stops on the crossing beware the one behind that overtakes

Have not been into the old town yet so will tomorrow minus the dog who is as knackered as us

Aldra


----------



## aldra

We are now on a CC campsite and aim drunk

Everything closed although it was described as an all year on CC club campsite, not even a light to guide

Shadow loves it as he can run free

It says 24E a night, well we will see, not a soul in site

But if you feel suicidal you could jump on to the motorway

Aldra :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So all year means self service and no EHU etc. A bit steep with 24€ then.  

24 cents perhaps? :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well he asked for 28E which we refused, there was a 3amp hookup extra charge but we never found it in the pitch dark

In the end we gave him 20E which we considered a more than enough for the ?facilities

Today will be our last day in Italy

Tomorrow France ,we have found difficulty finding true sostas, the sosta book we bought never brought us to one in spite of the coordinates so it's all been campsites.yesterday it took us to two different non existent sostas!!!!

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Aldra have you tried the www.campingcar-infos.com online and offline version for aires / sostas etc? That's all we use in Europe although I did tap into a local mh forum for Austria.

All tue sostas we found on camping car infos were pretty accurate in northern Italy. Just a thought for next time.

Anyway you should have no bother in France! Where you off to?

We are currently on the edge of the Gironde / western dordogne area I think. Actually I'm not entirely sure where we are.


----------



## WildThingsKev

You must have the same camperlife sosta guide we have! Having just arrived in Italy there is no way of cross referencing the map with the guide and we have also found inaccurate gps positions. Luckily the MHF icampsites usb stick gave us the correct location. 

We've also found "all year" CC campsites closed, the one we are now on we also parked up without finding anyone and the real bonus is that I'm on FREE WIFI!

I think our plan will be to do a bit less ad hoc touring than we normally do and once we find somewhere that is not next to a busy road or a railway line we will stay put for a few days.

I didn't realise how easy France is.

Kev


----------



## aldra

Same thing here Kev 

We are now in Annecy, came back from Italy on the col della Madeleine on the beautiful S21 and D900 weather was superb the autumn colours magnificent and the alps superb 

We have made a short detour to look at Annecy ,then we will head for home as I now want to be home again

Straight up north via luxembourg 
We have been so lucky with the weather

Will walk from the airie along the lake to look at the old town

Will look at that Barry when we get back, do you download the offline version?

Enjoy the rest of your trip both of you

Barry you must be near Penguins(daves), how's your weather?


----------



## aldra

We are staying another night at Annecy ,the town is lovely. Little Venice 

The aire says one night only but when in France do as the French do!!!!!!

We are now hemmed in by vans parked up the middle and no one is going anywhere

Maximum tight fit is 10, at present there is 14, but everyone is good natured about it
The lake is fantastic, we have walked for 3 hours and shadow had a couple of swims in the crystal clear water

Definitely recommend it especially for a bike on the scenic bike paths

Mind you we still have sunshine

Aldra


----------



## barryd

I love annecy Aldra. Great place although the main aires are pretty rotten.

On the same side ss you are on at the bottom end of the lake is a cracking farm Cl type aire at n45.79490 e6.20760 la thuile but some of the grass can be boggy. €7.50 plus €2.50 ehu and there is a big shaggy donkey onsite (just pay him )

Also lake bourget over the hill is worth a look and some lovely views from the hills on one side and a reasonable aire at the campsite at the bottom end but expensive at €10.

We are at Brantome In the northern dordogne. We were going to try and see Dave and mrs w but when we were in the area I got caught up in work then Michelle wanted to go to the coast so maybe next time.

Weather has been shocking the last two days but it finally stopped raining so we got ou t on the bike at last.

We Also will be heading home in a couple of weeks. Where on earth has all that time gone. It feels like yesterday since we left and it's nearly five months!

Enjoy that area and safe journey home


----------



## aldra

I like this aire Barry , sort of cosy and close up :lol: 

I think we will stay a 3rd night and cycle
Of course we may have to as we can't get out

Such a shame :lol: 

There is a lovely campsite, small grassy field about 3 kill away, we passed it on our walk today on the main to the south

Then definitely heading home to log fires, family meals and loads of grandchildren

Aldra


----------



## barryd

I love the way you always look forward to getting back to you family and home life. I bet they miss you like mad!

Glad you've had a super
Time


----------



## aldra

We have
And the weather has been fantastic

Now need rain so we can drive like mad to go home

Sent a message to one grandchild today and he texted back

Who are you?? :lol: 

Enjoy the rest of your holiday

A bit jealous cos we have the time but lack the inclination :lol: 
Already dreaming of log fires

You must come and stay with us sometime

Loads of room and shadow can't eat a whole one anymore :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Thanks Aldra

Would be
Lovely to meet up.


----------



## aldra

Now in the Jura mountains

Drove for two hours found an empty aire surrounded by forest, the autumn colours are amazing

And we succumbed just us and the night stars

Mijoux, the village is a ski resort with cable cars about 10min walk away

We don't ski but for those that do

Will we ever make it home?

Weather still perfect

I need rain to run for home

Aldra


----------



## hmh

Hi, 
Following your trip on the Forum, we are in France in the Dordogne valley and the weather is unbelievably mild for mid - late October, almost 20C even at night - having just been unseasonably cold - it was down to 2.5C at night a week ago.

So glad for you, but it isn't normal for the time of year - enjoy yourselves !

Helen


----------



## aldra

Helen

So glad the weather is holding for you

I love cold evenings so much better to sleep
Although we use winter duvets now as we sleep with all the windows open

Shadow sees to our safety

It has been a magnificent October and we had a warm Sept

When are you due home?

Aldra


----------



## suedew

HI aldra, glad to hear you are having a great time.
were heading further south in Spain till john checked our ferry ticket, we got the dates wrong  so now heading back towards blighty, have had 2 days of very bad weather and were thinking it was time anyway, then today it is lovely again.

hope to meet up when we are both back in uk.

sue


----------



## aldra

We will definitely meet up sue

Hope the wrong date did not spoil your holiday
But then again maybe like us there comes a time when you need to go home

The pull of family

We never book a return just wait for the moment when home beckons

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Now at Luxeuil les bains will check out the vet in the morning

So definately on the home ward bound its funny how we repeat the same aires on return journeys

Now getting frantic messages from grand kids ,the Oder ones, get home now we miss you

Actually I think it's almost half term and they want to chill out and be waited on hand and foot

But then again I'm a grandma so I can break all the rules and spoil them

Had a lovely time, the weather has been perfect and now I am so pleased to be coming home. Excited even

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Had a lovely time, the weather has been perfect and now I am so pleased to be coming home. Excited even


Can't get much better than that!


----------



## aldra

Now close to St Dizier

At the aire on the camping car dealers
The racellete is broken, will be fixed tomorrow

We are parked feet from the busy road

But hey who cares, the dog is sorted, expensive at 56E but the vet was really nice

The aire is free and we are on the way home
Aldra


----------



## WildThingsKev

We are in the Dolomites now and have had wall to wall sunshine for the last week, stayed on the airfield at Cortina last night even though it's closed and has signs saying no admittance, probably will again tonight. Tomorrow we will head towards Venice, maybe stopping at Barcis.

Getting to grips with the guide now but there are a lot of places closed that should still be open, just need to have alternatives ready.

thanks for the help.

Kev


----------

